# Miscarriage pics how far along ?



## Stephoo

I got this doe in July and she has been in with bucks her whole life till about a month ago when I separated them she is only almost 7 months old but apparently got bred this morning she miscarried ;-( I Diddnt know she was pregnant and came home from church and she had lost it she is a Nigerian dwarf saanen mix bred by the same can you tell how far along she was by the pic of the baby her twin sister is fatter than she was so I'm worried she may have been bred also


----------



## toth boer goats

Here is some good info on it, that may help how far along 
http://www.ehow.com/facts_5020063_stages-pygmy-goat-pregnancy.html

I am sorry for the loss, but if the Doe is only almost 7 month old, it may be best.


----------



## Stephoo

Thanks ill go check it out !!


----------



## Tenacross

I'm guessing about two months bred. Maybe a little more. I would assume the other one *is* bred as well.


----------



## Stephoo

Yes I'm thinking so too and my older doe butts them out o the way all the time just rams into their stomaches when I feed them could she be the cause of the miscarriage ? I hate to put her buy herself but don't want her hurting the younger ones


----------



## nancy d

If she rams hard on the right side it could very well be her fault.
My queen did that to an FF repeatedly up against the side of a building. Sure enough, she aborted.
Since old Queenie hasn't settled for a few years she stays with the buck when he's not working.
If your Queen has a buddy or two maybe that could be a solution?


----------



## toth boer goats

Yes, slamming can abort them, if hit hard enough


----------



## Stephoo

Thanks I'm gna mover her I don't have any older does than her so I guess she will go with the buck later after she has her baby but ago don't have horns and he does so not sure how they will get along he was ramming my babies before we moved them too !! But we will figure something out we've only had her a month but she's te biggest I the does so she rules the roost lol!!


----------



## TDG-Farms

90% of all our miscarriages are from a doe either getting slammed or an intense battle that went on for a long time. Id either make more feeders and spread them out or as many do, tie up the mean one while feeding.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, all my aborts were from others slamming into them too. I've only had 2 aborts thankfully. But a little 105lb alpine doe I had caused a 250lb boer doe to abort by relentlessly slamming into her.

I would say yours were about 2 months, 2 1/2 months along.


----------



## toth boer goats

Every once in a while, after a hard slam. I get a Doe that aborts. It is so frustrating and sad.


----------



## Stephoo

Here is pics of her twin what do ya all think is she bred too


----------



## Stephoo

She is way bigger than her sister so afraid if she I's she's fartheralong


----------



## Stephoo

She miscarried Sunday and quit bleeding but I noticed today she is bleeding some again can she possibly have another one in there ad miscarry it or is it just normal to be bleeding still


----------



## TDG-Farms

They can lightly bleed for upwards of a month.


----------



## Stephoo

Ok thanks !! I checked her a little bit ago and she seems to be doing fine ;-)


----------



## toth boer goats

Yep, they need to clean out. Very normal to see.


----------

